# Yippeee our 7065+ is on the way



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

No names, no pack drill, but I've just been told that our 7065+ (ordered in Aug 07) has been finished and is at Mayenne awaiting delivery to our dealer
Because of the current bad feeling that is being expressed in writing on this MHF site I am loathe to identify who they are
All I can say that I have had nothing but excellent service from them and wrote and told them that after purchasing out first MH from them
Keep you posted
Skimbo & Skimba


----------

